# party for 100. need help with numbers/portions..



## piscesmoon (Jul 15, 2014)

hi all. need a bit of help , I am work in napa valley  helping out with a party. 

the theme . its Brunch for Dinner~  after work event.Happy Hour time slot, 5-730 ish. ,..
 

here's the menu.

all of this on a buffet

chicken and waffles and maple syrup - chicken will be cut into smaller pieces with half a full size waffle,  for portions.

bacon, potatoes, strata,  fresh fruit display

mimosas, bubbles and bellini bar  at one station, 

 of course, wines and cheeses,crackers, nuts, etc.. on its another station, for those who dont want heavier food 

dessert , Organic Ice Cream with Fresh berries on it's own station 

trying to figure out about how much to purchase of each item lb wise and serving wise per person..

for a 5-8 pm mid week , happy hour " brunch for dinner" 

any help and ideas are  appreciated.. 

thanks so much

Rose


----------



## chef paris (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello Rose,

I didn't understand you message not really clear but here is a try

From my point of view this is how we calculate in Paris

---------100 people--------------------

for Savory items such as chicken ect..calculate as 60% meaning you need to make 60 portions of that chicken, if you are using only chicken breasts you calculate like this : IF you making only chicken for the 100 than you need to make at-least 120 portions

if there's other savories than 60% of each

100 guests - 60% (60 portions needed)

1 breast = 6 portions

you need to buy 10 breasts + 20% (Extra in case) = *12 chicken Breasts *this is an example

For the ice cream it's about third of cup for each berries Fruits 30g for each about 3 kgs

For Fruits display

3 kgs bananas

2 kgs Peaches

2 kgs of strawberries

2 kgs Apples

big Water melon

5 small melons

5 lbs of Raspberries and blueberries,

6 Pinapples

TRY TO GE FRUITS OF THIS SAISON.

Hope this help and good luck to you

Chef from Paris


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

The head count ( actual number of people attending) is always important in an initial post.

The amount of food per person that is eaten is lower with a party of say, 30, than a party of 250.

I don't know why, it just consistently works out that way. Maybe eating is infectious; bigger parties

just seem to consume more in their path. Like Army Ants./img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif

100 is somewhere in the middle, but it also depends on whether its a _served buffet _or a self service.

And though you've cut the chicken to "portion size", that only works if it's being handed out.

Otherwise, main meat portions don't mean a lot in a self service buffet--people take what their

hunger tells them to. So in a served buffet I'd allow 3 or 4 oz per person, in a self serve more like 6 or 7.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Also---the amount of food used/wasted depends on the length of the line at the buffet---

If the line is long and slow--diners will heap on more food because they would not want to wait in line again for second helpings----

Keep the lines short---


----------

